# Petite Maltese Retired Maltese Florida



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

This morning and last night I talked with Mary Ann Paul (Petite Maltese)
and she said she had too girls who she was looking to retire (one was ready now and one would be ready soon).

Now Mary Ann is super sweet I met her last year and enjoyed chatting with her this year. She judges and is just super nice and very personable.

So, If you are looking or know someone who is looking for a couple of retired
girls (they are each about 4 years old IF MY MEMORY IS CORRECT). Mary Ann doesn't have a website.
But this her info off of the AMA Breeder List
Mary Ann Paul	[email protected] 
Petite Maltese 
Tampa 
813-926-2993


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Sounds awsome! I've been looking for a retiree for a couple of months now. I'll give her a call. Thanks!


----------

